# Fall Conferences



## Edward (Jun 22, 2017)

The PCA Mission to the W*orld Global Missions Conference 2017 *is set for Dallas November 10 - 12. https://www.mtw.org/gmc 

The pre-conference session on refugees may already be sold out. 

The *CCEF 2017 National Conference* will be in Frisco October 13-15.

If anyone is going to either of these, I'll be happy to offer suggestions on where to go (and more importantly, not go) and where to eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

